# Local Advertising Techniques



## AboveAndBeyond (Dec 5, 2008)

We're just starting landscaping this season, keeps an apprentice busy while not on a job, however I'm looking for more local accounts. How do you guys get more customers for routine lawn care? I'm sick of advertising in the paper. I'd like to employ some local advertising techniques to snag more customers around town, what do you guys do?


----------



## sgr1 (Sep 21, 2008)

Yard Signs Is the first thing that comes to mind.


----------



## SLSTech (Sep 13, 2008)

For landscapers / lawn care companies:

Your trucks & trailers need to be lettered or better yet wrapped. 

Contact the big Commercial Site / Property Mgmt companies personally (nice brochure on what I can do for you & others I server) - main office for the banks, see if they manage the properties or is it handled by???

Local papers

Watch for bid requests for the median strip mowing (or whatever they call it)


----------



## KCCT (Mar 8, 2009)

Join your area Builders Exchange. They usually have requests for landscaping bids.


----------

